# 7060 Hydraulic Oil Overheating.



## Fred Harkins (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello All,
I have a 2014 7060 with some hydraulic issues.
When mowing with a 15' Batwing, the hydraulic oil gets so hot that the hydraulics quit working. The FEL and Batwing cylinders will not move, and the FEL controls seem to be "Locked Up".
Let it all cool down and everything works again.
This thing gets so hot that if you spray water on it by the PTO, it just "Sizzles" like a plate of Fajitas! I haven't checked with a Temp Gun, but suspect it is WAY TOO HOT!
I have noticed that if I mow in Low Range vs Mid Range it doesn't get near as hot, and the engine does not bog down in the tall grass.
Has anyone else had this issue?
If so, what resolved it? Relief Valve settings? Adding a Cooler?

Also getting white smoke out of the exhaust when it bogs down.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you may have mentioned your own question. Maybe you are mowing in a gear that is too high and the tractor is labouring. With the white smoke, I may suspect a cracked head from over heating as well. 
Keep the speed down and the rpm's up to run a bit cooler.


----------



## Fred Harkins (Aug 9, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I think you may have mentioned your own question. Maybe you are mowing in a gear that is too high and the tractor is labouring. With the white smoke, I may suspect a cracked head from over heating as well.
> Keep the speed down and the rpm's up to run a bit cooler.



POGO,thanks for the reply.
I don't think the head is cracked, it runs great except an occasional puff of white smoke. Usually when, or maybe because, the mower bogs the engine. 
I know I have a fuel leak near the pump, working on that now.
My brother mows in Mid-range and this thing gets boiling hot (Trans/PTO not Engine).
I mow in Low-range and it is not nearly as hot.
It is a 70HP with a 15' batwing, and struggles in the high grass. I would think 70HP would be more than enough for what I do with it.
I am an experienced mechanic/technician and can troubleshoot/fix just about anything from Lawnmowers, to Drilling Rigs, even Super Sonic Aircraft, just not familiar with tractors (Yet!).
Just wondering if other Mahindra owners have had this issue as well.
Debating on taking to Dealership because of time constraints, but have read many many horror stories about Mahindra Dealerships...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried running it with the heater or air conditioning on? It may help disapate the heat through the heater coil.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess that might be an old wives tale.....No harm in trying.


----------



## Fred Harkins (Aug 9, 2020)

Pogobill,

I usually have the A/C running as I am in Texas...
After doing some more research and thinking about this thing, I have a game plan.
1) Find and fix the fuel leak.
2) Sharpen/Replace Batwing Blades to reduce the load on the PTO and Engine while mowing.
They are in extremely bad shape.
3) Drain and replace Hydraulic fluid and filters, Step up to ISO 68 Fluid.
4) Engine has not overheated, but may add some Diesel Ice to the Radiator. 
5) Convince my Brother to mow in Low Range. He doesn't think 70 HP is enough for our Batwing and wants to trade this machine in for a 100 HP. I believe this should be PLENTY machine to mow some grass / pasture.
6) If this doesn't resolve the issue, I may start looking at the relief valve on the FEL hydraulic manifold. If it's set too low or failing, dumping over this relief will generate a huge amount of unwanted heat.

What do think of my plan-of-action?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you have a great 6 step program to a successful resolution to your issue.!


----------

